
FDIC announces first bank failure of coronavirus crisis - aazaa
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/fdic-announces-first-bank-failure-of-coronavirus-crisis-2020-04-03?mod=real-estate-personal-finance
======
PaulHoule
Note that is the easy scenario for a bank failure: they merge with a moderate
sized bank and life goes on.

------
pkaye
Who pays for the losses on the failed bank? The FDIC? How much were the losses
in this case?

~~~
CyanLite4
Most situations—another bank buys them. Sometimes with a deal sweetener from
the FDIC (U.S. taxpayer). Extreme cases such as in 2007-2010 the Fed can offer
financing deals for another bank to buy those distressed banks.

